# Black and White 2 PC screen/image flicker



## Urbanshark (Apr 19, 2015)

Wanted to start playing black and white 2. As ain't played it it years, but for some reason I keep getting image flickering. The map/ground keeps disappearing and reappearing. I have up to date graphics drivers etc etc, tried different solutions and none have worked for me. 

Has anyone got any ideas I could try???

Many thanks

Windows 7
AMD Phenom X6 3.2ghz
8GB DDR3
Radeon HD 6970


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Older games have a history of having graphical glitches on newer updated machines. This happens all the time and sometimes there isn't anything you can do about it. 

If you have administration privileges, right click on the game icon on your desktop or in the folder of the games directory and try running the game in different compatibility modes such as Windows XP.


----------



## Urbanshark (Apr 19, 2015)

Tried that and still doesn't work. Black and white 1 runs fine, thought be more chance of running black and white 2 as it's much newer.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

doesnt really matter how "new" it is. its how its optimised. for example, i can install and play call of duty united offensive on my rig which is older than call of duty 2. but i cant install cod2 on my machine as it doesnt like it....weird like that im afraid


----------



## carstorm (May 1, 2015)

I play that game just fine on Windows 8.1 so my guess would be that it is your specific hardware configuration. Not much you can do sadly without trial and error of changing out parts if able and desired.


----------

